# Highest validation



## El Gappo (Jun 11, 2010)

We have a competition going on at overclock.net at the moment, just wondering if there is a table with the highest core speeds anywhere?  Or possible to find out? Cheers


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2010)

what benches do you need? 3dmark06, vantage, CPUz?


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2010)

www.hwbot.org


----------



## El Gappo (Jun 11, 2010)

The highest gpu-z validation. I know where hwbot is  

Just wondering if we can find out what the fastest gpu core speed is as of now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2010)

i think the highest OC was a 775 Pentium 4 or celeron


----------



## El Gappo (Jun 11, 2010)

Gpu


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2010)

the problem is that a lot of unsupported devices return wrong clock speeds which would mess up the sorting, also you can set an unstable target clock that would show up in the screenshot

any ideas how to solve this are welcome


----------



## cbupdd (Jun 13, 2010)

Searh on hwbot database. Set for example, on hardware clock speed data, videocard core between 1500 and 1700 MHz.
It will show you all submited scores between that range, BUT, some (nvidia) users report shader speed instead of gpu clock. So I suggest to search only specific videocard.

I think this is the highest speed achived on a gpu.


----------



## somebody (Jun 13, 2010)

I did mention something about this in Top verified clocks which shows my mobile nVidia gpu core clocked to 7GHz and validated too. 

I don't know if the suggestion made was a bad one or just not read as there was no answer. If you missed it, it basically shows the sensor clocks are correct and I guess if your not able to see the 3D clocks via the sensors (current clocks) then it doesn't get validated. Might mean having to add a routine to push the clocks into 3D when validating though.


----------

